# How much is your school's tuition?



## lbk (Feb 11, 2006)

Scottsdale Culinary Institute, a Le Cordon Bleu program, is around $40,000 for the 13 months, is it worth it??:bounce:


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

My first years tutition is $400... plus books supplies and housing for the month i take off work to get it. Apprenticeship is much cheaper then entry level training thank god


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

I paid $ 10 000 american dollars for studying in LCB-Peru. Of course u pay a little more for ur uniform and some tools.

regards

Gus


----------



## komite (Mar 29, 2006)

Le Cordon Bleu here in Las Vegas is $41,000 for the 12 month program and 3 month externship.

The Community College of Southern Nevada is usually $50-75 per credit and requires 64 credits for graduation of their culinary program. You have to pay for all the other materials separately.


----------



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

Here in the bay area, there is a local Junior College (Diablo Valley College or DVC) that has a great culinary program. I will be attending this program full time this coming spring, and the tuition will cost ~$26 per unit. (This translates into only $300-500 per semester. Of course add any uniforms, tools, and books to that and I am guessing it will cost me around $700-800 per semester total.


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

Im attending at the art institite in Ft laud, florida the complete 2 year cost is 42,000! Man, now that's BMW money right there!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Around $4000(can) @ GBC (George Brown College) in the downtown Toronto core for 8 months of chef training. Culinary Management is a 2 year with I think 3 months co-op (usually at the Fairmont Royal York hotel) for 2x that price. 
I hear Stratford University goes for around $12k and Cordon Bleu Ottawa $20k.


----------

